# 야자타임



## vientito

As usual rule,  koreans restrict 반말 to those whom they are on intimate terms with.  Formal and distant relationship does not usually permit such to take place.

As regards to 야자타임, how is it done really as exception?  How do students (inferior) actually resort to this to address their superiors like that?

What's the social etiquette governing 야자타임?


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

There's really no written/widely accepted rule as such. It's just for fun. The whole point of 야자타임 is to CHANGE the position, that is, 동생 becomes 형, 형 becomes 동생, and 부하 becomes 상사, 상사 becomes 부하, 선배 becomes 후배 and 후배 becomes 선배 etc--for a minute or two. 

But personally growing up I have never had such 야자타임. Maybe more widespread in a place where there's a strict hierarchy.

PS When I saw the word "야자타임" I thought of "야간자율학습", that is, "voluntary" studying after classes at school.


----------



## Superhero1

The word 야자 in the expression 야자타임 is an abbreviation of the sentence '나이가 많든 적든 서로 *야* 라고 부르*자'*. which means 높임법 쓰지말고 반말하자.(for fun)


----------



## Superhero1

We normally play 야자타임 when drunken


----------



## ClaudioSHIN

야 + 자 + time

In this case, '야' would say that 'Hey'. 
More, it is the one of name for calling someone who would be same age or younger than one person.
But we shouldn't use it any case because it is informal.
And sometimes this word have a meaning that someone pay no mind to one another.
So we should use it between 2 or more persons who are very close friends and known each other for many times. 
And it could be often used to start to say something adding few words. 
For example,
'Hey, cheol-soo.' : *야*, 철수야.
'Hey, as you know' : *야*, 있잖아.. or *야*, 너도 알다시피.. or *야*, 근데..

'자' means (in this case, '~자.) 'Let's ~'
'Let's go out' : '나가*자*~', it doesn't mean 나갑시다~ (높임말)
'Let's have a dinner' : '저녁먹*자*~', it isn't also 저녁 먹읍시다~ or 식사 합시다~ (높임말)

And then, here is a word of idiomatic expression and common using, not formal, '*야자하다*'. 
It means '*to speak impolitely each other*'
For example, 
'Cheol-su and I, we speak impolitely each other'
: 철수와 나는 서로 *'야, 자~' 하는* (반말하는) 사이야'

Finally, '경삼남도로 오이소' good-explained about '야자타임'
Ciao~.


----------



## Superhero1

It's not changing their social standing. Just to become peers! Older one feels bad about younger's rude though.


----------



## Yoonakim98

Superhero1 said:


> It's not changing their social standing. Just to become peers! Older one feels bad about younger's rude though.


What do you mean?


----------



## Rance

Yoonakim98 said:


> What do you mean?



What 경상남도로 오이소 is partly wrong. 형 doesn't become 동생 nor 동생 becomes 형, etc.
You aren't changing social standing as Superhero says.
You don't make 형 to use honorifics to 동생. Everyone uses 반말 to each other, hence 야자(반말)타임.
Because 형 would use 반말 to 동생 anyway, only 동생 has gain but not 형.
Also the game is usually played while drunk things can go out of control.
If you get to play, don't forget about the aftermath as some people may hold grudge after the game...


----------

